# After install nvidia Driver refresh rate in all resolution is lower than 55 HZ



## mfaridi (Apr 9, 2009)

I install Nvidia Driver , before this I nv driver , before my refresh rate in all resolution was 75HZ , but today after install Nvidia driver my refresh rate in all resolution is 55HZ and I can not change it to 75HZ
what is problem ?
I use this link for install Nvidia-Driver
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3038&highlight=nvidia


----------



## adamk (Apr 9, 2009)

How are you determining the refresh rate?  xrandr will not display the correct refresh rate with the nvidia driver:

http://nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=94774


----------



## SirDice (Apr 10, 2009)

If you have a modern monitor it should be able to show the current resolution and refresh rate. Have a look at that to see what the refresh rate is.


----------



## mfaridi (Apr 11, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> If you have a modern monitor it should be able to show the current resolution and refresh rate. Have a look at that to see what the refresh rate is.



but I do not have this problem with nv driver , but when I install nvidia driver this is happen for me.


----------



## MG (Apr 11, 2009)

I had the same. You should google your monitors refresh rates and set it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
These are for my Sony multiscan 200ES:

Section "Monitor"
  Identifier "moni"
  HorizSync 31.5-68.7
  VertRefresh 60-85
EndSection


----------



## mfaridi (Apr 11, 2009)

MG said:
			
		

> I had the same. You should google your monitors refresh rates and set it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> These are for my Sony multiscan 200ES:
> 
> Section "Monitor"
> ...



I do that before


----------



## ale (Apr 11, 2009)

Try starting X with `$ startx="startx -- -logverbose 6"`
Once started type `$ egrep -E \([0-9]\{3,4\}\)x\([0-9]\{3,4\}\) /var/log/Xorg.0.log`
What is the output?

What can you see on the lower right corner of _xvidtune_?


----------



## adamk (Apr 11, 2009)

You still haven't said how you are retrieving the refresh rate.  If you are using xrandr, or xvidtune, you should not expect the correct refresh rate to be displayed.  Use nvidia-settings to see what it is.

Adam


----------



## mfaridi (Apr 12, 2009)

when I type


```
xrandr
```

I see this


```
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 240, current 1280 x 1024, maximum 1280 x 1024
default connected 1280x1024+0+0 0mm x 0mm
   1280x1024      50.0*    51.0  
   1024x768       52.0     55.0     56.0  
   1280x960       53.0  
   1152x864       54.0  
   832x624        57.0  
   800x600        58.0     59.0     60.0     61.0     62.0     63.0  
   640x512        64.0     65.0  
   640x480        66.0     67.0     68.0     69.0  
   576x432        70.0  
   512x384        71.0     72.0     73.0  
   416x312        74.0  
   400x300        75.0     76.0     77.0     78.0  
   320x240        79.0     80.0     81.0
```

when I run 

```
nvidia-setting
```
Is ee refresh rate is 75
but when I sit in front of computer after 15 minute I get headache . and I think refresh rate is not good

but system setting in kde 4.2 show me refresh rate is 51 HZ


----------



## adamk (Apr 12, 2009)

The refresh rate shown in nvidia-settings is correct.  As the link that I pointed you to explains, xrandr and normal X utilities will *not* report the correct refresh rate.

If 75 isn't good enough, try adjusting it.  If you still have problems, get your eyes checked.

Adam


----------



## mfaridi (Apr 13, 2009)

adamk said:
			
		

> The refresh rate shown in nvidia-settings is correct.  As the link that I pointed you to explains, xrandr and normal X utilities will *not* report the correct refresh rate.
> 
> If 75 isn't good enough, try adjusting it.  If you still have problems, get your eyes checked.
> 
> Adam


but I do not have this problem with this driver and everything is OK


```
/usr/ports/xf86-video-nv
```


----------



## adamk (Apr 13, 2009)

Then you need to take it up with nvidia.  I've told you the exactly what they tell everyone who has asked this question on the nvnews.net forums.  If you have dynamic twinview enabled (and it is enabled by default) then the normal X utilities will not report the correct refresh rate but nvidia-settings will.


----------



## mfaridi (Apr 14, 2009)

I install new driver of nvidia last night after port update 
but after install new driver I see another problem 


1- font is very terrible and if I see them I see they make by .... or point

2- after install new driver I do not have special effect and everything is like nv driver


----------



## mfaridi (Apr 14, 2009)

there is no answer ?


----------



## adamk (Apr 14, 2009)

You haven't given us much to work with...  What does your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file say?  Bear in mind that updating your drivers is not going to get your refresh rate to report properly.

Adam


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 14, 2009)

You did reboot after updating the driver, right? It's a kernel module that needs to be reloaded.


----------



## mfaridi (Apr 14, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> You did reboot after updating the driver, right? It's a kernel module that needs to be reloaded.



Yes I reboot system


----------



## mfaridi (Apr 14, 2009)

adamk said:
			
		

> You haven't given us much to work with...  What does your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file say?  Bear in mind that updating your drivers is not going to get your refresh rate to report properly.
> 
> Adam



this is output of cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

in attach


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 14, 2009)

```
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX disabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
```

This is Xorg's GLX driver, not NVIDIA's.


```
(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X
(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X
(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If
(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try
(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.
```

Whenever xorg-server is updated, you'll have to reinstall the NVIDIA driver to replace Xorg's GLX driver (/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so).


----------



## mfaridi (Apr 14, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> ```
> (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
> (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
> compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
> ...



So do I must reinstall nvidia driver and do not reinstall xorg-server ????


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 14, 2009)

Only reinstall the nvidia-driver port and restart X.


----------

